# I can always tell when they're racing pigeons



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Because my feral flock all of a sudden gets bigger and today it got bigger. Sure enough, in the midst of it all, was a lone homer. I'm beginning to think that what happens is that when the ferals see all these homing pigeons flying races, they wonder where all those pigeons are going and so they follow them. And today they followed them to my feral flock. So now I have someone else's feral flock with my feral flock plus a homer or two.

The only good thing? I now have a "redhead" hanging with the flock. It sure is a pretty pigeon too.

And...I think somewhere in the midst of them all... is a pigeon similar to my Garye! Not exactly like Garye, but very similar.

Hope it sticks around. I miss my Garye.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting idea - I wondered how the groups interact. Pretty cool that you are so aware of the individual birds. I really enjoyed the stories you shared about Garye. You two had a very special relationship.


----------

